# Rusty Shelby



## the tinker (Aug 17, 2017)

Got this rusty Shelby on a trade Sunday at the Arlington heights swap.


 Don't see many boy's Shelby bikes around Chicago, especially with the "Jimmy D" springer on them. This bike is rusty and rough. But it is a Shelby, and the tank is solid.
Stripped it down today,

 Heavy Oxalic acid bath for the springer.

 Burned  heavy house paint off rack, tank, and chain guard.

 Original paint was red. Might stick with that, or black.  After this frame is painted I will have 4 bikes to assemble this winter.
Sold my old Shelby at Memory Lane this past spring......

 sure do miss it...


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking very forward to seeing your progress!  Hope you will post some pics as you move forward.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 17, 2017)

This is gonna be sweet !


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm looking forward to watching Tinker's progress too, maybe even a couple candid shots of his small mischievous wrecking crew!! Love those guys!! Joe


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 23, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> I'm looking forward to watching Tinker's progress too, maybe even a couple candid shots of his small mischievous wrecking crew!! Love those guys!! Joe




Yeah, you really have to watch that Jerry!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2017)

THAT TINKER IS A STRAIGHT SHOOTER!


----------

